

Perfect forwarding and universal references in C++ - ingve
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2014/perfect-forwarding-and-universal-references-in-c/

======
kazinator
Here is what perfect forwarding looks like:

    
    
      (defun wrapper-function (&rest args)
        (apply target-function args))
    

Now kill some instances of that (from a few other languages, too), chop them
up, sew the pieces together, apply high voltage, shout "give my creation
life!" and you have C++ perfect forwarding!

